# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  شيحة: الحضري في المريخ خلال ساعات

## yassirali66

*


 
 أكد محمد شيحة وكيل أعمال الدولي
  عصام الحضري حارس مرمى فريق 
 المريخ السوداني، أن الأخير يتمسك
  بتعاقده مع الفريق الأحمر.

 ووفقاً  لما أفادت به صحيفة "الصدى"
  السودانية، أكد شيحه أن الحضري 
 متمسك بعقده مع  المريخ، وانه 
 سيكون في الخرطوم خلال ساعات،
  للإنضمام إلى صفوف المريخ، 
  وإستكمال المشوار في السودان.

 وأوضح شيحه أن الحارس المصري 
 دخل في  حالة نفسية سيئة بعد فشل 
 إنتقاله إلى نادي هال سيتي الإنجليزي،
  وأن حارس  الفراعنة ملتزم بعقده
  وبكل الضوابط التي يصدرها مجلس
  إدارة نادي المريخ.

 يذكر  أن الحارس المصري لايزال 
 يتواجدا في مصر، حيث أنه منقطع 
 عن المشاركة مع  المريخ منذ فترة،
  وهو ما أدى إلى وجود خلافات بينه
  وبين النادي السوداني.



...

*

----------


## المحترف

*يتعصر لمن يجيب الزيت
                        	*

----------

